# Love spell attempted layers



## Lildlege1 (Jan 28, 2014)

Not what I expected plus it stuck to the mold even after two days of setting. Ugly but it smells sooooo good !!!


----------



## lsg (Jan 28, 2014)

It will be very pretty once you smooth it up a little.  I would like to see pictures of the cut bars.


----------



## Lildlege1 (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks lsg. I do we'll with swirls but not layers i need more practice lol


----------



## TVivian (Jan 28, 2014)

It's a gorgeous color! What kind of mold did you use?


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 28, 2014)

You just cannot really tell until it is cut, but I bet it is going to be beautiful. Even wavy layers can turn out beautiful and your colors look fantastic. Think you will be surpised. Layers can be a matter of timing. I seperate my batter at emulsion, trace the first layer pour and so on.


----------



## dcornett (Jan 28, 2014)

Yep, I agree with others...you can't really tell what you're going to get until you cut into it. I imagine it will be great! Sometimes it's so hard to wait till you can cut and see what surprise awaits you.


----------



## Lildlege1 (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks you all for the nice words and the information albeit the layers. I guess I will see when I cut it tomorrow evening. I will post here the cut pics. Thanks again yall


----------



## Lildlege1 (Jan 29, 2014)

Tviv I used a loaf mold ( red one ) from essential depot


----------



## fuzz-juzz (Jan 29, 2014)

Lovely colours! It will probably look great cut.


----------



## Lildlege1 (Jan 29, 2014)

Ok cut love spell no layers but it's cool


----------



## honeysuds (Jan 29, 2014)

Beautiful colors!


----------



## TVivian (Jan 29, 2014)

They turned out beautifully!


----------



## Lildlege1 (Feb 1, 2014)

Tviv not what I was trying for but it works lol


----------



## angelapferr (Feb 1, 2014)

it looks beautiful


----------



## bluelilyboutique (Feb 1, 2014)

Pretty has a wavy effect.


----------



## savonierre (Feb 1, 2014)

That turned out beautifully..


----------



## Lildlege1 (Feb 2, 2014)

Thank y'all


----------



## Saponista (Feb 2, 2014)

It doesn't matter about the layers as it still looks beautiful anyway


----------



## Lildlege1 (Feb 3, 2014)

Thank you sap


----------



## kharmon320 (Feb 8, 2014)

Beautiful colors for love spell.  Wanted to add that I always have to let my Love Spell sit an extra day or two compared to my others.  It takes a long time to trace and a long time to unmold.  Great Job!


----------



## Ktaggard (Feb 8, 2014)

Love them. So pretty!


----------



## hlee (Feb 8, 2014)

So very pretty!
 Great colors and perfect for love spell.


----------



## cmzaha (Feb 8, 2014)

They are beautiful. I absolutely love the colors. I have heard of others having problems with sticking in that mold. This is why I still use hdpe and line them. Problem solved!!


----------



## jenneelk (Feb 8, 2014)

Oh I think this looks fab! Better than perfect layers IMO. Happy Valentines with it!


----------



## Lbrown123 (Feb 9, 2014)

*Love that pink soap!*

That looks awesome! Love the colors.


----------



## Lildlege1 (Feb 11, 2014)

Thanks you all


----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 11, 2014)

I think it turned out lovely.  Love the colors too.


----------

